# Lost siberian husky walsall



## sparkie1984 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hope its ok but just read this on facebook, I don't know the owner personally. But we all have to do what we can to help out don't we 

Lost in the WS5 area of walsall, has distinctive green eyes female white/red, chipped, 6 months old.

I have recommended they put the details on doglost

Thanks


----------



## aoddv769 (May 18, 2011)

You're very helpful to me!!!


----------



## aoddv769 (May 18, 2011)

You're very helpful to me!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

aoddv769 said:


> You're very helpful to me!!!


Are you the owner?

Hope this dog is found safe and well.


----------



## sparkie1984 (Sep 15, 2009)

aoddv769 said:


> You're very helpful to me!!!


Sorry if I have offended you, was just trying to help out


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

sparkie1984 said:


> Sorry if I have offended you, was just trying to help out


Just ignore him.

I hope this dog get's found soon as I love huskies and wouldn't dream of loosing one.


----------

